# Hi All from UK New member



## FOSS (Apr 16, 2014)

Just to introduce myself, We are considering retiring to Rhodes in the near future, we got married in Lindos in 2000, Have been back several times, we love it.

Anyone out there who lives on Rhodes who can give me some useful tips for the future,
Thanks All
Chriseace:


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Foss. Welcome to Greece. I live in Northern Greece, which a bit far from Rhodes. But I'll try to help as far as general information for Greece goes. You came at the right time. Home and used car prices have fallen drastically. This is the best time to get a good deal. It won't be that way for long though. As soon as the economy picks up, home and used car prices will sky rocket back to normal levels again. Again, welcome to Greece.


----------

